
How Engineers Create Auto Grade Chips That Function Up to 105C - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/07/15/automotive-grade/
======
aab0
PR puff piece. Plenty of boasting about how reliable their auto chips are and
how auto chips must be reliable, but little about the techniques or possible
failure modes.

